# Poor Jack.



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I just mutilated his ears. I got cocky.

This is only the third time I have groomed him. I did a decent job on his body. A little scruffy but okay. Haven't quite figured out legs but they are okay-ish. 

I just can't do his head right. I got the point that I said, "okay, I am done." I put him down and started to clean up. Then I noticed that I probably should have trimmed the length of his ears.

I very carefully found the ends of his ears and thought to myself, "If I line up my index finger with the edge and cut to two fingers widths down, I should be okay." WRONG!!! :frusty: They look stupid. Then one side was longer and I started the back-and forth chopping....

sigh... It will grow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Where are the pictures!?!?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I want pictures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

we really do need to see pictures ya know!!! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank goodness I haven't really started whittling on Augie yet. But what you did is what I do when pruning my shrubs and trees. :biggrin1: I was looking at our puppy today. I would love a puppy cut like that. I love to be able to see the little flop over ears without all the hair and the every-which-way hair on the top of the head and the little stick-out-to the-side muzzle. Haven't seen his eyes since we brought him home, however, as his hair kind of curls up in front of his eyes. (We have had him home for 2 wks and he is 12 weeks today!)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My first thought, too, Pam! "Where's a picture?" LOL

Linda, get out the chapstick so you can see those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, okay. I tried to take pics. Now I have noticed that his beard is lopsized. I could go and try to fix it but I am nervous.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...thats not so bad....he looks adorable not matter what length his ears are.!!It will grow out.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks cute!!! Don't fret-I do about things like that and in the long run it doesn't matter. His hair will grow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he looks very cute anyway! Boy has he grown up since the last pictures we saw of him!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He has gotten so big. He is probably around 17 lbs. now. The total bummer about me mangling his ears is that I am planning on taking him to the small dog playgroup tomorrow at Masterpeace. Hopefully, Michele the groomer won't be there and see him.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He looks fine you are doing a good job!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> He has gotten so big. He is probably around 17 lbs. now. The total bummer about me mangling his ears is that I am planning on taking him to the small dog playgroup tomorrow at Masterpeace. Hopefully, Michele the groomer won't be there and see him.



ound: He does look cute though. And, Lizzie's Mom is right. In the long run, it doesn't matter. I didn't realize he was such a big boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> He has gotten so big. He is probably around 17 lbs. now. The total bummer about me mangling his ears is that I am planning on taking him to the small dog playgroup tomorrow at Masterpeace. Hopefully, Michele the groomer won't be there and see him.


Well, it's not as bad as I THOUGHT it was going to be when you started telling the story... I thought you were going to tell us you nicked his ear, itself, rather than just the hair!<g> We've got Rally run-throughs tomorrow at 10:00... when is playgroup? Maybe we could come and let him burn off a little steam doing playgroup first.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Nay, but I did nick myself. ound: those scissors are really sharp.

I got an email from Masterpeace last week about their changes in playtimes. Wednesday mornings from 8 - 8:45 is playtime for little dogs under 20lbs and 16 inches. I plan on scampering over after I toss the kids on the bus.  Jack really needs some more social skills.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

He looks adorable. My biggest fear was that the groomer would trim Sophie's ears and they would be solid white, but I realized she doesn't just have tips, her ears actually are growing dark hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Nay, but I did nick myself. ound: those scissors are really sharp.
> 
> I got an email from Masterpeace last week about their changes in playtimes. Wednesday mornings from 8 - 8:45 is playtime for little dogs under 20lbs and 16 inches. I plan on scampering over after I toss the kids on the bus.  Jack really needs some more social skills.


Yeah, that's too early for us... we'd end up having to hang around for an hour before run-thoughs started. :-(

Maybe now that the weather is nice, we can plan a play date!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We went to the playgroup. Jack was the social butterfly. He ran and chased, ran and chased, ran and collapsed in a puddle of exhausted puppiness.... Jack still is sleeping off the morning.

He was the biggest one there. lol! We walked in and it was as if Jack said, "Hey!!! These are MY people!" A big difference than our neighborhood: lab, berneses mountain dog, hound, aussie, spaniel.... I know that there are small dogs but they never go for walks.

We are going again next week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad Jack had such a good time. I wish it were RIGHT before run-thoughs, and Kodi and I would come. But that hour of sitting around in between just doesn't do it for me.


----------

